# Heaps of Pic's from Herping!!!



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

Well here are some pics of some herps i have found lately. I saw a single Black Rock Skink (_Egernia saxatilis_) which ran away before i could get pic's, 3 Cunningham Skinks _(Egernia cunninghami)_ i got pic's of one the other 2 were very skittish, also about 20 Broad Tailed Geckos (_Phyllurus platurus),_ all had there original tails i only bothered to get pic's of a very large specimen, these all were in the Sandstone Caves around here.. 

Also saw a single Eastern Bearded Dragon (_Pogona Barbata)_ which i was hoping it would be aggressive but it decided to run of the rock it was on, but i got picture of it. 1 single Jacky Dragon (_Amphibolurus muricatus) _best looking Jackie that i have seen in a while but jumped of the log it was on into thick vegation. 1 single Eastern Blue- Tongued Lizard (_Tiliquas cincoides_) it was hiding under a rock i got pictures. 

Also saw the heaps of Eastern Water Skinks Eastern (_Eulamprus quoyii)_ Eastern Water Dragons(_Physignathus lesueurii_) Copper- Tailed Skinks (_Ctenotus taeniolatus)_ and Garden Skinks (_Lampropholus delicata_), Grass Skinks (_Lampropholus guichenoti_), Weasel Skinks (_Saproscincus mustelinus_), Wall Skinks (_Cryptoblepharus virgatus_) got pictures of all them. 

Also found an Echidna only just missed being hit by a Motobike i moved it of the road and got some pic's, also some frogs which yous can identify for me Also i was Herping in Sandy Heaths with lots of Rocky Outcrops that had a Waterfall running through it.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 23, 2009)

Where are the pics?


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

First 4 pic's are the Broad Tailed Gecko (_Phyllurus platurus) _and then the 5th is a Weasel Skink (_Saproscincus mustelinus_), its gonna take me awhile to upload 30 something pic's.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

First 2 pic's are the Eastern Bearded Dragon (_Pogona Barbata_), the pic's after that are the 1 Cunningham Skink _(Egernia cunninghami),_ the other two ran away before picture were taken.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

First 2 pics are the single Eastern Blue- Tongued Lizard (_Tiliquas cincoides_) i encounted hiding under a rock. Then after that the two pics of one of the many, Wall Skinks (_Cryptoblepharus virgatus_) i encounted.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

First two pic are the Echidna that only just missed being it by a motobike. Then 3 pic's of the 1 of the many Eastern Water Dragons (_Physignathus lesueurii_) that live around here could only be bothered to get pics of one specimen.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

Couple of Frogs, dont have a clue what they are soo you's can I.D them for me, i would of found heaps of different ones but wasen't after frogs, the frogs were every where.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

Last ones of the Habitats, not a really big fan on taking pics of habitats.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

Soo there you go pritty much done!!!
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd love to know what that yellow frog is!!


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> I'd love to know what that yellow frog is!!


It's a nice looking frog ayee...
Thanks Tim.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 23, 2009)

What a sensational area you have to herp in! WOW! I'm very envious!!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 23, 2009)

They're awesome pics by the way, I especially like the EWD...I love those buggers


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

Yea it is a pritty good area to find herps, There is heaps of EWD around here, but that one was found at night in the Sandstone Caves, like the Broad Tailed Geckos.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 23, 2009)

If you found the frogs north of Sydney then from L-R they are Litoria wilcoxi, Limnodynastes peroni and either a Litoria peroni/tyleri. Based on the habitat it looks more likely for Litoria peroni. Nice shot of the echidna, there are lots around at the moment.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

froggyboy86 said:


> If you found the frogs north of Sydney then from L-R they are Litoria wilcoxi, Limnodynastes peroni and either a Litoria peroni/tyleri. Based on the habitat it looks more likely for Litoria peroni. Nice shot of the echidna, there are lots around at the moment.


Yea im North of Sydney, yea thats the habitat the frogs were found in just on the Sandstone where the Waterfall was. Yea there is heaps of Echidnas out.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 23, 2009)

Great Pics Mate. You have some great finds there. Just out of curiosity are the broad tailed geckos on the cave walls during the day?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 23, 2009)

Cracking pics mate good work


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW - Great finds - Great photos
Looks like you had a rewarding outing
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 23, 2009)

nice pics tim, you find a lot of lizards, shame you dont see as many snakes, do you notice damage from other herpers ever?


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Great Pics Mate. You have some great finds there. Just out of curiosity are the broad tailed geckos on the cave walls during the day?


Thanks yea the Broad Tailed Geckos are on the caves during the day and also i tiny little cracks in the Sandstone.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice pics tim, you find a lot of lizards, shame you dont see as many snakes, do you notice damage from other herpers ever?


Yea it is a shame, i would love to find some other snake species then just RBBS. Nah i never have found any damage from other herpers.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## James..94 (Oct 23, 2009)

Great pics mate


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 23, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> First two pic are the Echidna that only just missed being it by a motobike. Then 3 pic's of the 1 of the many Eastern Water Dragons (_Physignathus lesueurii_) that live around here could only be bothered to get pics of one specimen.



You mean you could only catch one.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> You mean you could only catch one.


What are you talking about? Thanks James..94, MrsDragonLady, PhilK, ShnakeyGirl, moosenoose.
Thanks Tim.


----------

